# Snickerdoodle's twins



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Doodle did an awesome job and is a very attentive mother.

Meet Biscotti (doeling) and Macaroon (Big Mac- buckling)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable! Which one is which?


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Love love love the colors! Congrats


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Since this is my first experience with a labor/delivery/recovery, I have a couple concerns. Doodle licks them nonstop! That's not a problem until the kids are trying to nurse and she's more concerned about cleaning them. How often should they be nursing? I see them FINALLY find her teat and take a couple of sips only to fall off or mom to move. Also, they seem to nurse only on one side. The other half of her udder gets very firm. I was able to milk it out some in the hopes that the kids would nurse more evenly. I see that after a few hours, it is firm again. The last concern is for Doodle. She is eating but not as much as when she was pregnant. She's panting some and having some discharge. I just want to know what I should expect from mom so I know when and when not to be concerned.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are so colorful and cute.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you!
Biscotti is red and white. Big Mac is tri colored.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Mom is gold and dad is red/gold so I really was pleasantly surprised by all the colors!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can keep putting them on the teat they aren't using. I would also milk some out and freeze it for an emergency. I would weigh the kids daily for a few days using a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. If mom just gave birth she just isn't hungry yet.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you. I will weigh them. I'm trying to get them on that teat but its hard. Mom had the babies about 24 hours ago. I think she exhausted and overwhelmed. She so worried about her kids that I don't think she's rested much. She did eat the placenta so maybe that's why she didn't eat as much too.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I know I worry too much but I adore them!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so CUTE !


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

They are both so cute, but I'm in love with that little buckling.. I bet your right about mama, she is probably just exhausted, and anxious about the babies.. I hope she eats better tomarrow to give you more peace of mind..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are too much! Love the name theme!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Congratulations. Hold mom so she will stand and very one baby on one teat and one on the other. Mom will luck there tail head area. That is the sucking reflex area. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I love little Mac too! Biscotti looks like a darker version of her mom. I swear they have the same triangular and rectangular marking on the sides of their bodies.

Whenever I try to guide the kids towards a teat, they fight like crazy. They don't like help!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very sweet! congratulations


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweetgoats-I see the sucking reflex now. 

I think it just took a while for the kids to figure out that you can't nurse mom's brisket or sister's face. They finally seem to know the location of mom's teats and are much more successful! Silly goats! Mom has relaxed a bit too. She just seemed so worried every time they made a noise. I think she forgets to eat and sleep. I'm sure it will all be figured out in another couple of days. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

:stars: CONGRATS,, on 2 very sweet & pretty babies,, love their color & names,, and glad the mother is being a good mommy to..


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I just had to post updated photos. These two can provide hours of entertainment!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Real cutie's!! Congrats


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Love there play house in the background,Lucky kids, i'm sure they will have lots of fun on there


----------

